
Find out fake users percentage of a Twitter account - alpb
http://fakers.statuspeople.com/Fakers/Scores
======
Deestan

      Authorize this app to:
       * See who you follow, and follow new people.
       * Update your profile.
       * Post Tweets for you.
    

_No thank you._

~~~
da_n
Agreed, when I first landed on the page first thing I thought was "why don't
they just let you enter an @name?". Avoiding this service like the plague,
seems like total oauth malware.

------
rane
Says on the front page that these guys are 100% fakes:

<https://twitter.com/matt_buckley> <https://twitter.com/iCarlLarsson>

False positives?

------
davewasthere
I was impressed by the line at the top of the page:

Please connect to you[sic] Twitter account to make use of this service.

10 foot pole.

------
citricsquid
I much prefer twitteraudit (<http://twitteraudit.com>)

